# nedotisklý



## larrynose

Hi,
I am looking for the right meaning for the word nedotisklý. Here's the sentence in context and my attempt below.

Náhradní vytisknutí štítku (např. za původní – nedotisklý, apod.) může zajistit pouze kontrolorka.

My try
Substitute printed label (eg. In exchange for original – nedotisklý, etc.) must be provided only by the senior electrical engineer(i think i got this one right or should it be just controller?)

Pls help me.
Thanks.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi Larry, nedotisklý here means a label that didn't print properly, the printing of that label didn't complete as it should, probably due to some kind of technical error or gremlin in the works. Without the wider context, I'd say 'supervisor' for kontrolorka.

So labels that failed to print properly first time can only be printed again by the supervisor. Náhradní here means replacement.


----------



## Viados

I would say that "nedo-tisk*l*ý" is a colloquial form (a shortening) of the proper form "nedo-tisk*nut*ý".


----------



## bibax

Osobně dávám přednost příponě -ěn před -nut, pokud je v užívání: tištěn × tisknut, zamčen × zamknut, ...


----------

